# Greetings. New user here. Bamix anyone?



## Mugwump (Jul 26, 2013)

I have been looking at getting a Delonghi or similar bean to cup machine but I can't justify the price. My plan now (rightly or wrongly) is to buy some beans, grind them and make a brew in a plunger thingy. My question is do you think my Bamix would suffice. If you are unaware of what a Bamix is it is a good quality ultra fast stick blender which can attach to a grinding mill

http://www.bamixuk.com/html/view_bamix.asp?bid=1

While I have you - any tips on a nice bean and what to look out for?

Thanks

Mugwump


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The blade grinders tend to chop the beans, bruising them badly in the process. A burr grinder is more expensive but actually grinds the bean


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

If you're used to pre-ground coffee you'll see a massive improvement with the Bamix.

This starter pack would be a great place to go: http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/starter-packs/products/filter-starter-pack

dfk41 is correct that burr grinders are better than blades and you can get an entry level burr grinder for £25-35 which will be adequate for cafetiere. If you don't mind 30 secs of elbow grease then one of these would be worth a go http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hario-Coffee-Mill-Ceramic-Slim/dp/B001804CLY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1374842011&sr=8-1&keywords=hario+slim. No good for doing espresso as you'd be there all day but great for what you're after.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Nimble Motionists said:


> If you're used to pre-ground coffee you'll see a massive improvement with the Bamix.
> 
> This starter pack would be a great place to go: http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/starter-packs/products/filter-starter-pack
> 
> dfk41 is correct that burr grinders are better than blades and you can get an entry level burr grinder for £25-35 which will be adequate for cafetiere. If you don't mind 30 secs of elbow grease then one of these would be worth a go http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hario-Coffee-Mill-Ceramic-Slim/dp/B001804CLY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1374842011&sr=8-1&keywords=hario+slim. No good for doing espresso as you'd be there all day but great for what you're after.


Why oh why yet again is the default position to recommend Hasbean, its a much better idea to ask what sort of thing someone likes and then advise them rather than suggest a roaster who's offerings seem to polarise people.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Bean to cup machines are a compromise - and, IMO, are to be avoided. If you enjoy espresso, get a dedicated espresso machine. The time and effort you put into making your shots will be more than adequately rewarded with great tasting espresso which a B2C machine won't be able to replicate.

Any blade grinder won't grind coffee beans as it's designed to shred rather than grind. A hand burr grinder like a Porlex will do a very good job but it's a hassle grinding fine enough for espresso - great as a backup. If you do decide to buy an espresso machine make sure you get a grinder that is able to do it justice. There are plenty of bargains - machines and grinders out there and lots advertised on the forum.

As for beans - best advise is to visit the websites of the roasters at the forum and try them to see what tickles your taste buds. Lighter roasts aren't so good for espresso unless you like a lot of acidity in the shot.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Charliej said:


> Why oh why yet again is the default position to recommend Hasbean, its a much better idea to ask what sort of thing someone likes and then advise them rather than suggest a roaster who's offerings seem to polarise people.


Hasbean have rightly built up a reputation on this forum for quality coffee (obviously down to taste) and great customer service. Its easier and simpler to recommend a roaster 'most' people like than to give a newcomer to coffee a million options.

Even given the above it would certainly be more useful to just say that you aren't the biggest fan of Hasbean for reason X and Y and you prefer this or that roaster for whatever reason, giving them choice rather than just bemoaning someone else's recommendation.

to the OP - The advice about grind is certainly important for espresso, I am still a little skeptical about how much of a difference a burr grinder can make to the course grind needed for french press (that "plunger thingy") but there are many here with a lot more experience and knowledge than me (a burr vs blade french press thread would be interesting). But if drink a good few coffee's a day you could always just order pre-ground from an online roaster and use it up quickly (as it stales). Even better if you can find a local roaster.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

D_Evans said:


> Hasbean have rightly built up a reputation on this forum for quality coffee (obviously down to taste) and great customer service. Its easier and simpler to recommend a roaster 'most' people like than to give a newcomer to coffee a million options.
> 
> Even given the above it would certainly be more useful to just say that you aren't the biggest fan of Hasbean for reason X and Y and you prefer this or that roaster for whatever reason, giving them choice rather than just bemoaning someone else's recommendation.
> 
> to the OP - The advice about grind is certainly important for espresso, I am still a little skeptical about how much of a difference a burr grinder can make to the course grind needed for french press (that "plunger thingy") but there are many here with a lot more experience and knowledge than me (a burr vs blade french press thread would be interesting). But if drink a good few coffee's a day you could always just order pre-ground from an online roaster and use it up quickly (as it stales). Even better if you can find a local roaster.


I would question your notion that "most" people like Hasbean( hence more recent thing like the TDSOL group buys), it's more like a vocal few who seem to be almost militant about Hasbean being the only roaster worth considering and any other is somehow inferior because they might use robusta in a certain blend or not roast the same way Steve does. I've tried a lot of Hasbean stuff in my beginning with whole beans and it made me question myself about what I was doing wrong as I couldn't find a coffee that was too my taste from there, in fact I almost gave up on buying coffee online, then one day I tried Coffeebeanshop's fortnightly promo and voila the sort of coffee tastes I wanted were there. I have noticed a few threads where newbies are questioning why they can't get a result they want with Hasbean coffee, often wondering why they can't get rid of the perceived "sourness". Equally I wouldn't recommend some of Unions ultra dark roasts to a newbie, I feel it is far better to ask what sort of thing someone wants in their coffee and then advice can be offered accordingly instead of blindly suggesting whichever roaster is flavour of the month at that time.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

But this forum is full of examples of certain retailers, or pieces of equipment being promoted on a never mind the quality feel the width basis........and Charliej, you are right...always the vocal few!

That said, a lighter roasted bean will never taste 100% on a lever when it might on an E61......


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Charliej said:


> I would question your notion that "most" people like Hasbean( hence more recent thing like the TDSOL group buys), it's more like a vocal few who seem to be almost militant about Hasbean being the only roaster worth considering and any other is somehow inferior because they might use robusta in a certain blend or not roast the same way Steve does. I've tried a lot of Hasbean stuff in my beginning with whole beans and it made me question myself about what I was doing wrong as I couldn't find a coffee that was too my taste from there, in fact I almost gave up on buying coffee online, then one day I tried Coffeebeanshop's fortnightly promo and voila the sort of coffee tastes I wanted were there. I have noticed a few threads where newbies are questioning why they can't get a result they want with Hasbean coffee....


Well said Charlie. It does seem Hasbean is held in almost reverential status by some. But, at the end of the day, you should follow your own taste preferences and treat bean reviews and recommendations with a pinch of salt. Try all the roasters and see which beans and degree of roast floats your boat.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Nimble Motionists said:


> If you're used to pre-ground coffee you'll see a massive improvement with the Bamix.


I'd agree that since the OP already has his Bamix he should go ahead and give it a go as it will be able to produce a useable coarse grind suitable for cafetiere. Shaking the whole shebang throughout the grinding will help keep the particle size more uniform, and checking the grind frequently will avoid overdoing it.


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

Surely when someone recommends a roaster such as HasBean it is because they personally like them. I have had excellent beans and service from them and would recommend them to anyone; similarly I have had great beans from Rave. It is pointless hijacking a simple enquiry about using a very unusual grinder to rant about a perfectly sensible suggestion about a bean supplier.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

CoffeeDoc said:


> Surely when someone recommends a roaster such as HasBean it is because they personally like them. I have had excellent beans and service from them and would recommend them to anyone; similarly I have had great beans from Rave. It is pointless hijacking a simple enquiry about using a very unusual grinder to rant about a perfectly sensible suggestion about a bean supplier.


For me it's the fact that for a few people telling newbies to try Hasbean is a default setting almost, and to me when Hasbean are well known for (being polite here) " more difficult or challenging beans" when all a lot of people want to do is simply enjoy a cup of coffee not have a science lesson, or be told they need to develop their palates in order to enjoy the "acidity", or have difficulty getting palatable results from what is after all an expensive hobby. Some people seem to go positively Gilly Goolden with their descriptions of Hasbean coffee, for me if I want to taste citrus I'll buy some 7 up or other similiar flavoured beverage.


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

Why not just suggest a different supplier?


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

Lots of people like Hasbean some don't, not a problem but a request about using a hand mixer to make coffee seems a strange thread to end up in a discussion about individual suppliers of beans. Perhaps some suggestions about grinders or types of 'plunger thingys' might be more helpful.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

CoffeeDoc said:


> Lots of people like Hasbean some don't, not a problem but a request about using a hand mixer to make coffee seems a strange thread to end up in a discussion about individual suppliers of beans. Perhaps some suggestions about grinders or types of 'plunger thingys' might be more helpful.


Well tbh your posts come across as defending Hasbean, I wonder if I had knocked a less well known supplier you would have even posted on this thread. I was about to make some sarky comment about people having drunk the Leighton Koolaid, when I realised that maybe is the flavour he is aiming for


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I think roasters cater for different pallets, hasbean are typically lighter roasted beans, which may work out better in brewed coffee, such as the caffetiere that the op is talking about using, I have recently started getting into brewed coffee and enjoy the tea esq flavours than can be had from using an aero press or a caffetiere, on the hand hand I also like a bold coffee that is more reminiscent of the French style of making coffee, so the question is what is the preference of the op in relation to the coffee they want, is it bold strong earthy flavours or lighter fruity acidic flavours, once we know this then we can certainly point you in the right direction.

One thing about forums is that most people will recommend the things they like or own instead of what the poster wants or likes, however as we don't yet know then any suggestions are better than none at all.

I think it is neither a few nor a lot who either like or dislike hasbean, there are some that will extol the wonders of the apparent flavour profiles ( which it takes skill to acheive ) and there are some who abhor the lighter tones of the coffee that they roast then there is the majority in the middle that will give most things a go and then comment on their findings.

My personal recommendation is to try a variety of roasting profiles and see what YOU like......


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

There is a degree of reverence afforded by many on this forum towards Hasbean which is fine. But I wonder if it's a case of opinion about this or that bean offering being offered as irrefutable fact when, of course, it is just an opinion.

Love the Leighton Koolaid, CharlieJ - or, Electric Koolaid Leighton Acid Test!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> There is a degree of reverence afforded by many on this forum towards Hasbean which is fine. But I wonder if it's a case of opinion about this or that bean offering being offered as irrefutable fact when, of course, it is just an opinion.
> 
> Love the Leighton Koolaid, CharlieJ - or, Electric Koolaid Leighton Acid Test!


Thanks Patrick you've hit the nail on the head there.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

You got me thinking I should order some hasbean to see if it was as 'difficult' as I remember









Leighton acid test ? Was that a sequel to the Electro cool aid acid test?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I never got the impression Hasbean was held in such regard by anyone on the forum really, I would recommend them because they are the brand I buy and I like them, I have never seen anyone saying the were they be all and end all.

Maybe it is the vocal minority who reccommend hasbean, but there is nothing wrong with that. If you want to create an even opinion then contribute with your favorite coffee.


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow, didn't expect to cause so much heat. Recommended Hasbean as the OP had mentioned that he'd start off with Cafetiere coffee and whilst not everyone like high acidity espresso I've only ever had positive feedback from friends and relatives when tasting brewed coffee from Hasbean. I've tried coffee from 10 different roasters this year and I think Hasbean provide the best introduction to brewed coffee. If the starting point was espresso I'd be more likely to suggest Lusty Glaze from Hands-on.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The best coffee is the one that YOU like !!


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Yes and no. I used to like Sainsbury's basics pre-ground coffee...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Getting back to the original discussion, the boys and girls who drink brewed coffee seem even more finicky than the espresso mob with far more parameters. A blade grinder chops and shreds and bruises anything you put in. Why pay good money for craftily roasted beans, to then thoroughly abuse them! It would be interesting though, for anyone who owns a burr and a blade to put them side by side!


----------



## Mugwump (Jul 26, 2013)

Well thanks to everyone for their input. Apparently my old Mum has an old fashioned manual grinder in her loft so I might dust off the cobwebs. I have a Krups machine thing where you scoop the powdered coffee into the top on top of a filter and the water trickles through - you know what I mean - but whatever I chuck into it it tastes rancid. Carte Noir is the only instant I can tolerate and it tastes 10 times better than the garbage I get out of the Krups.

I like an expresso but am not a purist and would be happy to just drink some nice coffee all day with a dash of milk *

* Will I get flamed for mentioning milk?

I understand the difficulty of recommending a bean as it's subject to taste isn't it. If anyone finds themselves on Scheidam station in Holland that's the best coffee I have ever tasted - and it's served in a cardboard cup!

Thanks again, I will be sure to report back.

Edit - I have found three local roasters, I shall seek their wares. http://www.placesandfaces.co.uk/articles/481/coffee-culture.html


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Don't be scared by the 'heated discussion' its all totally constructive


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Answering the first question, I would have thought the faster the machine the more damage you will do to the flavour of the coffee. Burr grinders grind very slowly and reduce the coffee without burning it. Blade grinders bash the beans about and worse, they tend to burn and damage the coffee. Be careful buying a cheap burr machine too as their are very few which grind fine enough for espresso although for a cafetierre, a cheap cusinart or krupps burr griner will suffice and should cost around 30 pounds.


----------

